# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cfare rezolucioni te monitorit përdorni?

## cunimartum

Po punoj mbi disa projekte per te cilat me duhet te kem te pakten nje ide cfare rezolucioni te ekranit (Screen resolution) perdoret me se shumti dhe si jane raportet ne lidhje me rezolucionet me te perdorshme.

Do ju lutesha te gjitheve ta hidhnit nje vote ne kete sondazh pasi e ben me te lehte per te vendosur sa i domosdoshem eshte implementimi per rezolucione te ndryshme nga ato qe kam parashikuar.

Per te gjithe perdoruesit modest te kompjuterit:
1.Windows -- Per te pare rezolucionin e ekranit (Screen resolution), klikohet me te butonin e djathte te miut mbi Desktop, shkohet ne "Properties", siper djathtas shkohet ne "Settings", poshte majtas shikohet per "Screen resolution" dhe vlera e paraqitur "x by y" eshte rezolucioni, klikohet Cancel.
2.OS X -- System Properties / Displays  shikohet Resolutions: 
3.Linux -- nuk ka perdorues modest.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

http://www.upsdell.com/BrowserNews/stat_trends.htm#res
http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp

----------


## cunimartum

Edspace flmn.

Faktikisht me intereson te di cfare rezolucioni perdorin me shume Shqiptaret, psh. njeri projekt eshte pesKateshi me shumePerdorues dhe nese do te kishte shume qe punojne me rezolucione nen 800/600 do ishte me tere mend problem, edhe per perdoruesit me 800/600 do duhet pak pune mbi, por pune qe behet.

----------


## edspace

Gëzohem që ke filluar lojën e pesëkatëshit sepse ka qënë edhe dëshira ime por nuk kam patur kohë. Jam i gatshëm të të ndihmoj me ndonjë pjesë të kodit, grafikët, etj. Mos e mbaj gjithë gëzimin për vete.

Në lidhje me grafikët, mendoj se në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni do ketë akoma shumë Shqiptarë me monitorë 15 inç që përdorin 640x480. Anëtarët e forumit janë shpërndarë në gjithë botën dhe mendoj se statistikat do jenë të përafërta me ato të faqeve më lart.

----------


## Redi

1024 x 768 eshte ai qe perdoret dhe do te perdoret me teper ne te ardhmen. Me te vogla se kaq do te dalin shume shpejt nga perdorimi, prandaj ne rast se do te shohesh ne perspektive, perdor 1024 x 768. 
Kur vjen puna tek lojrat, ato eshte mire qe ta kene me te ulet se kaq tani per tani.

Personalisht perdor 1024 x 768, por e di qe shume shpejt do ta rris.

----------


## cunimartum

Edspace une do te thoja vete por prisja qe te pakten te mbaroja nje implementim te pare te pjeses se klientit, pra vendosjet, grafiqet, animimet, thread-et dhe cfare do ti kalohen serverit dhe ndonje algoritem te shpejte per cfare i intereson klientit.
Shumicat i kam bere dhe eshte qartesuar, por edhe une dal jek e jek me kohen, dhe dalin vonesa. 
Ka pak problem qe si gjuhe me e pershtatshme mu duk Java, ne fillim e nisa me C++.net, po ndrova mendje se nuk doja as qe perdoruesit te hedhin dicka ne pc. , as qe te beja pune te trefishte ta kaloja ne OS X dhe Linux, per me teper qe nuk ka nevoje per shpejtesi ekstreme se ne fund te fundit loje me letra eshte dhe vetem pak me kujdes me algoritmat e animimeve duhet. 
Per me teper dua ta bej te komunikoj me Servlets (eshte dhe shume e thjeshte) pasi serveri s'ka nevoje te hapi procese te vecanta dhe lejohen me shume grupe, plus qe ja vlen te lyesh duart me Java RMI.
Problem do jene rezolucionet e vogla pasi implementimi me pixels eshte ideal per pesKateshin dhe sidomos e trajton panelin si rrjet kordinativ.

----------


## ElMajico

si nuk qenka e imja 1200x800.kaq e kam une...:P

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Normal se perdori 1024 x 768 se 800 x 600 shkronjat se te mdhaja  :buzeqeshje:  lol

----------


## Xemlo

> si nuk qenka e imja 1200x800.kaq e kam une...:P


Widescreen  :buzeqeshje: . Mos u bej merak, se windowsi e pershtat vete rezolucionin standard ne ekranet e gjera 16/10 dhe 16/9.

Une vete perdor 1280x1024x100Hz

----------


## etan

Power mac    1920  x  1200

----------


## Bërrnutsi

800x600 shkronjat dalin te medhaja , kjo duke konsideruar se kam 19 inch MAG screen.
1024x768 eshte madhesia e pershtatshme ku shkonjat e mbajne formen e tyre.
Flas gjithmone per Windows  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Dito

Perdor 1024x768  por rris frekuncen e monitorit dhe bordit perkatesisht ne 100mhz-120dpi per nje cilesi sa me te mire.

Dito.

----------


## werewolf

win: 1024x768@70 
linux 1024x768-24@60

----------


## REJDI

Un perdor me shume opsionin e III ne sondazh : 1024 x 768

Rejdi

----------


## Evil-Ralf

Lale une Me 1024 x 768 ndihem reaht megjithese ndonjehere perdor resolucion me te madh


Sidomos ne lojra
GF 4 fx 5800 1024x768

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë kam monitor 19" andaj e përdor rezolucionin 1152x864. Kurse në laptop me 15" natyrisht 1024x768. Edhe ashtu nuk ka rezolucion më të lartë.

----------


## reni00

*me i madh se 1024 x 768*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Po mire se morem vesh si vajti muhabeti i 5 katshit 

Ardi

----------


## cunimartum

Ardi muhabeti vajti qe kohen e kemi te kronometruar, nese duhet bere dicka e hajrit duhet patjeter nje cope kohe e planifikuar vetem per kete pune, te pakten per fazen e designit. Ato copa qe mbarova u bene pa nje design te plote dhe te menduar mire. Hidh kod ketu aty as qe ja vlen ta fillosh, pa pasur nje sistem te plote pune eshte kohe e harxhuar kot. Po i do njeri ato qe kam te gerrmoj ti gjej dhe ja dergoj.
Megjithate kete vere do ti futem seriozisht (s'kam mar dhe s'do mar asnje projekt) do mendohet mire si do behet organizimi ne menyre qe mos te jete language dependent dhe mundesisht as OS dependent, nje si tip protokolli ne lidhje me krijimin e dhomave menaxhimin e lojtareve, klientet s'do jene aspak te veshtire per tu implementuar nese puna organizohet mire server-side dhe ndertohet nje API per klientet. Do ishte mire qe komunikimet te beheshin me SOAP over HTTP keshtu s'do kishte as firewall qe ta ndalonte etj, por RMI ne Java eshte shume praktik dhe Java server side s'do ishte keq gjithashtu pasi ka stabilitet pasi ngarkohet, keshtu qe do merren parasysh te tera keto per designin. Gjithashtu do llogaritet designi per gjuhe me orjentim objektesh te forte. Eiffel do me pelqente shume per server-side gjithashtu por ka librari relativisht te varfer.
Nje ide interesante do ishte qe nje nga nencopezat ke forumi i informatikes t'ja kushtonim ketij projekti dhe ta benim open source me te gjithe anetaret qe do kontribonin te regjistruar. Do te funksiononte shume mire qe secili te bente pjesen e tij nga modeli i pergjithshem.
Sido qe te veje puna kete vere projekti i vetem qe do kem do jete peskateshi

----------


## afro-crack

Une perdor me shume se  1024 x 768 +

----------

